# Drew vs Kross , what gimmick match ??



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Well if its going to be a gimmick, they have to have blood.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A Glasgow Bondage Dungeon Match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A strap would not have been my first choice. Strap matches can be quite hit or miss quality wise.


----------

